# الأعيان الطاهرة



## زهرة البنفسج

الأعيان الطاهرة عند المالكية هي : 
أولا الحي لأن الحياة علة الطهارة ولو كان كلبا أوخنزيرا والدليل على طهارة الخنزير قوله تعالى "حرمت عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير " لكن لم أفهم لماذا اعتبر لحم الخنزير من هذه الآية أنه طاهر؟؟


----------



## WadiH

مرحبا
يقصد أن الآية تدل على نجاسة لحم الخنزير (أي بعد موته) وليس عين الخنزير حال الحياة.
انظري هنا.


----------



## زهرة البنفسج

Wadi Hanifa said:


> مرحبا
> يقصد أن الآية تدل على نجاسة لحم الخنزير (أي بعد موته) وليس عين الخنزير حال الحياة.
> انظري هنا.


شكرا


----------



## زهرة البنفسج

ما معنى الحي هو من قامت به الحركة الإدارية


----------



## WadiH

أين وجدتها؟ تبدو محاولة فقهية للتفريق بين الحي والميت.


----------



## زهرة البنفسج

Wadi Hanifa said:


> أين وجدتها؟ تبدو محاولة فقهية للتفريق بين الحي والميت.


أستاذ في الجامعة التي أدرس بها قال :
........الحي لان الحياة علة الطهارة والحي هو من قامت به الحركة الإدارية ...........
لكنه لم يشرحها ولم أفهمها


----------



## Abbe

لعل الصواب حركة إرادية 
والمقصود بذلك أن من علامات الحياة أن يتحرك الحيوان باختيار فخرج الحراكات  غير الاختيارية التي قد يشاهد بعد موت الحيوان


----------



## زهرة البنفسج

Abbe said:


> لعل الصواب حركة إرادية
> والمقصود بذلك أن من علامات الحياة أن يتحرك الحيوان باختيار فخرج الحراكات  غير الاختيارية التي قد يشاهد بعد موت الحيوان


نعم قد يكون خطأ ، شكرا


----------

